# The Frankie Thread



## fureverywhere (Dec 6, 2015)

I wasn't even conceived when he was in his heyday, but The Chairman of the Board...


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 6, 2015)

Aaahhh you beat me to it, fur.  I was watching CBS Sunday Morning and they had a segment on Sinatra which featured comments by each of this 3 kids.  He would be 100 on Dec. 12[SUP]th[/SUP].


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## oldman (Dec 8, 2015)

My favorite Sinatra song:


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 8, 2015)

my mom is a huge Frankie fan.  She was a "bobbysoxer" and swooned over his songs.  I know this is one of her favorites.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

I remember Frank when he was a skinny little band singer.  He was a jerk in many ways but a wonderful singer, one of my favorites.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## 911 (Dec 8, 2015)

I saw Frank live in Hershey just a year before he finally hung it up. His son directed the orchestra. I think he may have forgotten the words a few times during some of the songs because he would get to a part and then hum it. His voice was also a bit quivery. But, it was good to see him and we had bought the backstage passes, which were supposed to include having dinner with him. In reality, he came out before the show dressed in his tux without the tie and jacket, but had some kind of a funky looking jacket on and picked around his food for maybe 15 minutes and thanked everyone and then left. Some of the people were upset, but I had told my wife before we went that I didn't think he would be there very long, so we weren't expecting much. I was OK with everything and it was just good to be able to see him. He did tell a couple of good stories, which included one about the Rat Pack.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 8, 2015)

I wish I could've seen one of the Rat Pack performances live. You were lucky to meet him though, however briefly. I've read so many books about him. I guess he was one of those people that if you were on his good side he'd do anything for you...but you didn't want to even imagine his bad side.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 8, 2015)

Softly as I Leave You - 1964






Because this thread made me pull this song out of the past, I've been playing it over and over.  It was my favorite of his. I think the first 35 seconds of that song are just about as beautiful as it gets.  Sinatra's diction was always so perfect.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 13, 2015)

I thought Sinatra was a really good singer,but for me the top singer of those years was Dean Martin. He not only had a Wonderful voice but a great personality. I loved his TV show and the Celebrity roasts. He was Great.


----------

